# Digitrax vs. NCE USB Adapter



## Nscale (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting either a Digitrax or NCE DCC system, and I plan on getting the USB interface so that I can control the system from my computer using JMRI. While both Digitrax and NCE offer a USB interface, I've read that the NCE USB interface does have some limitations. Here's a snippet from the JMRI website regarding the NCE USB interface:

_The NCE USB Interface doesn't support all of the current JMRI features and functions. Some of the restrictions are based on the type of system the USB Adapter is connected to. The USB can't get information from AIUs, so they can't be used to get feedback from the layout. The turnout feedback mode MONITORING isn't available when using a USB, and the Clock functions found in tools are also not available. The USB when connected to a Power Pro system doesn't support any type of loco programming, and when connected to a SB3 only operation mode (no program track) is available for loco programming. Most functions and features that are not supported by the NCE USB Interface are disabled or grayed out in the JMRI program._

I'm pretty new to DCC control, so I was curious if someone might be able to explain this limitation in plain english to me. I do hope to eventually use stationary decoders to control turnouts, so limitations with respect to turnout control are definitely a consideration when weighing my options.

Also, I assume I couldn't use a Digitrax USB interface with a NCE system, or vice versa, correct?

Thanks to anyone who might be able to help!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Can i ask where you found this info i was leaning towards the NCE myself?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes you can use a PR3 with a NCE system!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I hate to ask a question on someone else question but would using the PR3 remove the Con's of the NCE usb posted above?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes I do believe that it does.


----------



## Nscale (Jan 1, 2012)

britblad said:


> Can i ask where you found this info i was leaning towards the NCE myself?


Sure...I found it on the JMRI website (link below).

http://jmri.sourceforge.net/help/en/html/hardware/nce/NCE.shtml


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Personally I like the Digitrax systems better. You have 2 computer options with Digitrax, the PR3 and the Locobuffer. I use the locobuffer and it functions great. I have not tried loading sound with it, so I cant comment on if that works with the locobuffer or not.

Massey


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Nscale said:


> Also, I assume I couldn't use a Digitrax USB interface with a NCE system, or vice versa, correct?


incorrect. i run both. the two work really well together
first however you need to figure out what you want to accomplish with PC interface, programming, operation of locos, operation of turnouts, signalling, automation, etc
good luck!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

tankist said:


> incorrect. i run both. the two work really well together
> first however you need to figure out what you want to accomplish with PC interface, programming, operation of locos, operation of turnouts, signalling, automation, etc
> good luck!


I know for right now i just want to program a few trains so there not all on 3 lol. I am gona use block sections but not right at this point but gona set the lay out up for it!

I do want to connect my computer to the system using JMRI. i have to do more reading but i believe JMRI doesn't do auto routing so i may have to wait or use RR & Co down the road but from what i have seen just running the basic railroad and my switches should be easily done with the PR3. 

I see on some peoples videos they have 2 or 3 pr3's havent really asked why they have that many yet but i want to get my 8' x 10' square circle done first and get a DCC controller and go from there!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

JMRI will do auto routing if you care to set it up. the RR software will still require you to install and configure blocks and detection ( otherwise how it will know to make routing decisions?)

if all you want to do is programming you need to get the interface for your system. since my command station is Powercab i program via NCE-USB. PR3 is just a loconet gateway.

multiple PR3s? i don't see much sense in this (unless several PCs used in some crazy config) are you sure they were all PR3s? DS64 and some other Digitrax devices share the enclosure with minimal modifications.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

tankist said:


> JMRI will do auto routing if you care to set it up. the RR software will still require you to install and configure blocks and detection ( otherwise how it will know to make routing decisions?)
> 
> if all you want to do is programming you need to get the interface for your system. since my command station is Powercab i program via NCE-USB. PR3 is just a loconet gateway.
> 
> multiple PR3s? i don't see much sense in this (unless several PCs used in some crazy config) are you sure they were all PR3s? DS64 and some other Digitrax devices share the enclosure with minimal modifications.


I was wondering about it i forget what video i was watching but im sure there were 3 of them on this guys board. 

I do plan to run blocks connect i get the mains are done. so jmri will allow me to say go from block 1 to block 10 (there would be other blocks in between and some would be shared with other trains) and wait and avoid all other trains or do i need RR & Co for that kinda thing!

I really want to just dispatch my trains and let em go.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

well, i'm asking since happened to have a board with 3 of these look alike devises


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

thats just like the one i saw in the video! is that yours?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

well, that's my board and my video then 
equipment as pictured : pair of DS64 i mentioned, PR3, USB-NCE, Powercab face panel , powerstrip and some crazy distribution boards i made. i guess i should make a newer picture that includes the rest of the equipment... its a bit more crowded now


----------

